# How do I stop my feet from bouncing around in the stirrups?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Your trainer needs to get you doing some no-stirrup work. Your lower legs shouldn't be so noodly.


----------



## xRobynx (Mar 23, 2012)

Because I do group lessons, my instructor never really tends to do trotting or anything without stirrups. I can't really afford private lessons, they're pretty expensive at the riding school I go to. Thanks anyway though. :')
P.S: Does anyone know any good tips to keep my feet in the stirrups? (Like any foot exercises to strengthen the foot or whatever).


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

It is easy - take the stirrups off the saddle. Ride without them for six months. When you get back to using them, your legs will be stong enough that you won't bounce. 

Alternately - bring them up several notches so that you are riding holding yourself off the saddle by an inch or two... painful, but you will get the leg musscle you need... hehehehe but watch your hands, keep them soft. It will be one heck of a workout!


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

You need to remember to sink your weight into your heels. Think of making your leg as long as possible. It sounds like you "shrink" your legs when you ask for the canter transition. Sit up tall and weight into your heels.


----------



## Bagel123 (Mar 26, 2012)

No stirrups will definately help you strengthen your lower leg. Also, ride in 2 point, really concentrating on sinking the weight down into your heels and letting go with your knee so you're not pinching. 
Have you asked your instructor about this problem and asked her how to fix it? Maybe if you ask her to do some no stirrup work she will have the whole group do it.


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

I agree with all of the suggestions already made by everyone else, riding without your stirrups and riding in a two point position are really great, and remember to think of letting your legs hang down nice and long around your horse letting your weight drop into your heels. Also be sure you are riding with the balls of your feet on the stirrups, make sure you don't have your foot placed to far into them.

Something that you can do when you aren't on your horse that will help you to develop a deep heel is to stand on the edge of a step on the balls of your feet and sink all of your weight down into your heels, start with holding that position for about 30 seconds then rest for 30 seconds and repeat a few more times, gradually build up the amount of time that you hold the stretch for.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

I have a question for you. Are your heals up or down when your riding that may matter on your legs bouncing. If they are done they shouldnt bounce as much.


----------



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

All I can say is keep those heels down and your weight in your heels! My instructor always told me to imagine I had springs attached to my heels that touched the floor, and I had to compress the spring!


----------



## HorsieLove (Feb 4, 2012)

Well, you could squeeze a basketball between your calfs at home, standing on the edge of a stair and rising up and down, or do calf raises ( rise up on your toes for 3seconds, rise down so your feet are half a cm off the floor and do it again). I did these to strengthen my lower leg muscles at home.Hope this helps and good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

In addition to all the other suggestions, this may seem like a suggestion that is just too simple, but make sure that the stirrups aren't too long. If I ride a saddle with the stirrups too long, then whenever I pick up the faster gaits, I can't keep them on without stretching my toes down. Instead, what usually happens is I just use my legs like I should and the stirrups bounce around until I lose one or both.


----------



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

Totally agree with that, smrobs!


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

I am reading the advice and wondering what you would say for someone who's riight ankle is fused? I can ride well bareback, but bounce in the saddle. My right leg is significantly weaker and cannot gain much in strength due to permanent damage.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

tiffanyodonnell said:


> I am reading the advice and wondering what you would say for someone who's riight ankle is fused? I can ride well bareback, but bounce in the saddle. My right leg is significantly weaker and cannot gain much in strength due to permanent damage.


Can you possibly get a physical therapist to give you an exercise program? Or a personal trainer? Even YMCA's have trainers. Many community rec centers do, too.

You're right, it will be more difficult to strengthen your right leg, but not impossible.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

boots said:


> Can you possibly get a physical therapist to give you an exercise program? Or a personal trainer? Even YMCA's have trainers. Many community rec centers do, too.
> 
> You're right, it will be more difficult to strengthen your right leg, but not impossible.


I was in physical therapy for a year and released. I do exercises. I just have limitations. I wonder if that is why bareback feels so much better because my ankle isn't involved? Thanks for advice and encouragement !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justxride97 (Jan 12, 2012)

Remember to sink your weight in your heels. Dont ever have your legs not touching the horse. Keep them not so noodly! Try to do some no stirrup work- that will really help. But I know you take lessons so try to do some leg exercises at home. Look them up on youtube or google But you should ask your instructor! She'll give you some tips and help you strengthen them while your on the horse.


----------



## trooper123 (Apr 4, 2012)

try keeping your heels down and toes pointing in towards the horse


----------



## flyingchange1991 (Mar 27, 2012)

question! do you ride english or western? 

try these if you do english! i found they help a lot, focus in at 3:33 thats where they talk about lower leg problems


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Flying change1991, that video was very helpful. I'm sure it has something to do with my right hip flexor. It's still really tight because of all the breaks (14 from hip to foot). I will try the stretches and ask my neighbor to watch me ride. Thanks!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

tiffanyodonnell said:


> I was in physical therapy for a year and released. I do exercises. I just have limitations. I wonder if that is why bareback feels so much better because my ankle isn't involved? Thanks for advice and encouragement !
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have no experience with ankles fusing but I have experience with sprains and the only few reasons my ankles hurt is because I was bracing or leaning against the stirrup and over time that was painful. Bareback there's nothing for your ankles or feet to lean or brace against.

Another reason could be the angle/width/type of your stirrups. For me it would burn to be sitting in the Aussie with western-style stirrups. I don't know if it what caused it but it put a lot of strain on my ankle until I changed them. Maybe if you are riding with shortened stirrups, try lengthening them (not past your ankle joint) and see if that helps? Also finding a good supportive boot and wearing half chaps would help your ankle out strength wise too.

Hope I help.. good luck


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

I've had this problem also but it was because the stirrups were just a tad bit to long but if I shortened them they were to short I needed holes between the ones pre-set.


----------

